# not being able to buy visa on arrival, the guardian?



## princesa (Jul 29, 2014)

Dear all,

Is it really true that you are no longer able to buy a visa on arrival when you travel to Egypt? I have just seen the news in the guardian. Does that mean that you have to go through the embassy? It is very very sad if that is the case. I wonder if someone can confirm it for me please?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

All we can do is wait until May 15 to see what the new policy will actually be.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

At the moment this seems to be the case but there are exceptions for people travelling with tour companies. If it is true and they do follow through with it I hope they get the online visa application process up and running asap or the Egyptian Embassy will be overrun with applications in person, which is how you have to apply now.
So I'm told anyway.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I heard from a work colleague that Americans on her Delta flight last Wednesday were refused visas at the airport... 
Last night a friend arrived from Europe and had to pay 28 euros ... in euros, a brit that arrived had to pay £20 sterling.. seems they are also not allowing visas to be paid in local currency.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Better half arrived on the BA flight Saturday morning, initially refused entry. Said that a Russian lady was also refused


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Better half arrived on the BA flight Saturday morning, initially refused entry. Said that a Russian lady was also refused


We arrived a few days ago, to Cairo airport from Europe, found no problem at all at arrival.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

yes very confusing, my son arrived mid day Saturday, bought a visa and came in no problem


----------



## AndrewAlex (Mar 13, 2012)

Will be interesting to see how this affects people who are here on tourists visas. The norm has always been the quarterly renewal.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

AndrewAlex said:


> Will be interesting to see how this affects people who are here on tourists visas. The norm has always been the quarterly renewal.



Not in Hurghada was it the norm......1 yr was pretty standard unless you where Russian or from any of the surrounding countries.


----------



## Fyre Faery Queen (Apr 9, 2015)

This is something they were going to bring in from May this year, to stop dangerous political activists from entering the country. The latest news is that this idea has been dropped now due to a projected 15-20 percent drop in tourism, so you should be able to get a visa on arrival as normal.


----------



## Fyre Faery Queen (Apr 9, 2015)

This is the last news I heard about it:


Egypt retracts decision to ban visas upon arrival | Cairo Post


----------

